# Summer League Game #3: Heat vs Pacers



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Watch the Games Here*​
We play in the 3rd game of the day so tip off should be right around 7pm.

Game 1- Bulls vs Magic
Game 2- OKC vs Nets
Game 3- Heat vs Pacers

Hopefully Beasley's able to play and bounce back from today's tough outing, and Mario Chalmers can continue his great play. Earl Calloway, the Pacers PG has played pretty well in the 1st couple of games so it should be another good summer league test for Chalmers.

Other names to watch on the Pacers: Vladimie Gulobovic and Aleks Maric. No, not because they're any good, but because they are Dante and Galante's favorite players and you'll be hearing a lot about them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Beasley comes back with a vengeance and finds his shooting stroke. He'll probably be matched up and Shawne Williams, so hopefully he does better than he did against Sean Williams (wow thats confusing...)

Chalmers has been great so far, hopefully he continues against Earl Calloway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley will have atleast 18 points today. If he doesn't you can blame me.

I might be able to watch some of this game, looking forward to it. Also, the OKC game should be great if Durant's playing on the other side..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

itll start at like 10am or 11am or something NAB, so yeah - hopefully you can watch it.

I want a double double from Beasley today. He hasnt had one in 2 games, I wanna see some boards and I wanna see atleast 1 dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

It better start at 10.. I gotta go a little past 11..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When you coming down to Melbourne? We gotta shoot some hoops sometime haha


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you talking to me? Cause I havn't missed in 11 years.. I'm afraid the competition would be somewhat one sided.. :smoothcriminal:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nah I'm sure I'll go to Melbourne sometime.. :biggrin:

Hav you been to Sydney?

Or Canberra? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Been to both before, but not for a while.

Im a 3pt shooter baby, all day


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> It better start at 10.. I gotta go a little past 11..


7pm here, is 9am where you guys are. You'll pretty much be able to catch the whole game as they take just under 2 hours.

Come on MB and NAB, get them times right


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If I had to, I'd compare myself to Dorell.. Not the best best guy to be compared to I guess, but its fairly accurate.. :laugh:

Can you dunk? :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 7pm here, is 9am where you guys are. You'll pretty much be able to catch the whole game as they take just under 2 hours.
> 
> Come on MB and NAB, get them times right


Now you're just being arrogant.. :laugh:

Seriously, time zones don't work for me.. Why can't everyone just make their times the same anyway.. :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Now you're just being arrogant.. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, time zones don't work for me.. Why can't everyone just make their times the same anyway.. :azdaja:


:lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 7pm here, is 9am where you guys are. You'll pretty much be able to catch the whole game as they take just under 2 hours.
> 
> Come on MB and NAB, get them times right


People think that the Matrix in your name is about Shawn Marion but it's actually you. YOU are the Matrix. A vast computer program with endless articles and resources posting at 0.987 times the speed of light.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Wade2Matrix was actually a robot with no emotions..

adam when he finally meets W2M in real life..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> People think that the Matrix in your name is about Shawn Marion but it's actually you. YOU are the Matrix. A vast computer program with endless articles and resources posting at 0.987 times the speed of light.


:whistling:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> People think that the Matrix in your name is about Shawn Marion but it's actually you. YOU are the Matrix. A vast computer program with endless articles and resources posting at 0.987 times the speed of light.


:lol:


He's an anomaly. or a ninja. or both.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> :whistling:


im getting fed up with you outposting me. something has to be done. drastic measures.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lol!

W2M, you need to sig like half this thread.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> When you coming down to Melbourne? We gotta shoot some hoops sometime haha


you Aussies with your surfer looks and hot blonde women. I want to go to Australia one day.

anyway, back on topic.
I see Beasley making up for his last game. waiting to see if Chalmers can keep up the good play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> im getting fed up with you outposting me. something has to be done. drastic measures.


What did I outpost you with this time? :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> What did I outpost you with this time? :laugh:


i mean in general. seriously, you should give some of us mortals a 20 second head start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i mean in general. seriously, you should give some of us mortals a 20 second head start.


I'll remember that for future reference 



adam said:


> Lol!
> 
> W2M, you need to sig like half this thread.


Done


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back on topic


> Beasley, who is playing with a minor crack in his sternum, also got kicked in the left shin. But that is not expected to be a problem.


Good to see that the shin wasnt that big a problem after the game, and he should be ready to go for the game against the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just heard Wade on with Mike and Mike on ESPN radio this morning. He said he called up Beasley last night and told him to forget about the game he had yesterday and that its an 82 game season and everyone will have those games during the season and when you do have it, you have to bounce back from it the very next game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 1st half of the 2nd game went pretty long because of all the fouls and clock stoppages so our game should start around 7:15.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 2 has just ended and our game will begin 20 minutes from now as the countdown clock has just begun.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

where the hell are these morons with the sound??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There they are


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a nice rebound and 7 ft jumper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley misses the long 2, Powell with the rebound and score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powell's been playing well but he may have just lost his spot with the Jones signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Beasley on the 3pt shooter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah thats true, I cant see him coming back here now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive drawing the foul from Chalmers after he turned it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Chalmers. He's the SL version of D-Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Anthony King out of Miami in the game for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers gets to the line a ton.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers from down town!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers for 3.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Chalmers is just plain good. 

I'd have him starting over Banks or Quinn from day one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers lives at the free throw line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-19 Heat

Great qtr for Chalmers once again.

Beasley has 2 pts on like 1-4 shooting, 3 or 4 rebounds, and a couple of fouls.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Did anyone else see Beasley get ignored like hell on that fast break?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move by Beasley, that was tough.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn, nice *** finish by Beasley. Really showed his reach there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Chalmers is a very good penetrator. It's weird, cause most of his draft profiles had him as a limited offensive player who mainly spotted up for 3s and had a shaky handle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Chalmers and draws the foul.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, forgot about the game! how did Beasly and Chalmers do?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Chalmers is driving almost every play and getting fouled. And he's knocked down all of his 8 free throws. He has 11 so far in the 1st half.

Beasley is getting doubled and swarmed, but he has 7 so far.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NM. i thought the game was earlier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers great, Beasley solid - but not spectacular.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42-41 Miami at the half

Another good half for Chalmers.

Beasley was like 2-7 or so in that half with 3 or 4 rebounds. Didnt play much in the last half of the 2nd qtr.

Powell had a nice half as well. As did Padgett.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant believe he Rick Rolled us....


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Rick roll!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant believe they really thought they'd see a 360 dunk by Gulobovic :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We got rick rolled.. :laugh:

Looking forward to seeing Beasley stepping up his game in the second half. Anyone know why he didn't play most of the second quarter?

Chalmers continues to play great, and we'll see if he can carry that over to tomorrow when he faces Russel Westbrook and the Sonics.

I was watching the wrong team for like 5 minutes, stupid long-range camera.. :azdaja:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Powell just got hit in the Gulobovic. LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start to the quarter, Chalmers has a few turnovers and Beasley missed the three.

Heat down 42-48


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers is a very underrated slasher, unless this D-League competition is making him look five times better than he actually is.

Westbrook will be a good test for him tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for threeeeee off Chalmers


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley drains a three off of Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3. Nice find by Chalmers

Chalmers attacks like crazy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers for THR3333333333333333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers for 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley and-1 bankshot!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and 1 by Beasley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beas looks in better shape compared to yesterday. tough and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an and1 by Beasley...wow...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lol at them going crazy for Josh Davis.. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers has 19 points already.. :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 for Chalmers.

13 for Beasley.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Beasley needs the ball more I think. Every time he's gotten it he's done something good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Calathes to Lasme for the open dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea we seem to be going away from Beasley a bit, probably cause NJ knew to just concentrate their defence on him last game, so maybe we're trying to diversify? :whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with the nice offensive board and draws the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good rebound in traffic by Beasley. Gets 2 free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley 1/2 from the line.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol at Beasley's roar

God damn..So many fouls...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Jason Richards any good?

I gotta go now guys, cya later. Hope Beasley has atleast 20 at the end of the night.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Beasley is ever getting the ball...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Calathes with the nice rebound off of Beasley's miss.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"Beasley from the top of the key, he's short...But theres Calathes again!...I don't know why I said 'again'..."_

:laugh:

Anyways going now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bad call right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-64 Pacers at the end of 3

Better quarter from Beasley. Chalmers didnt play much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is Jason Richards any good?


No


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad D by Beasley. Dont jump!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beas with the rookie mistake.

Chalmers should be starter this season. end of story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice find by Chalmers


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our offense is lost. seems Indiana beats Miami even in summer league


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at these refs...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is Jason Richards any good?
> 
> I gotta go now guys, cya later. Hope Beasley has atleast 20 at the end of the night.


No, Jason Richards sucks, and has no game. Please, promptly trade him to the Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> our offense is lost. seems Indiana beats Miami even in summer league


And Shawne Williams kills us in the SL just like he does during the regular season too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That woman ref is horrible.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That woman ref is horrible.


gasp! youre so sexist!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Since when did Shawne Williams have range?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> And Shawne Williams kills us in the SL just like he does during the regular season too.


Told you


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Since when did Shawne Williams have range?


Anyone who plays for the Pacers, and against the Heat, hits most of their 3's.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

That was a nice pass by Beasley.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Terrible call. The guy was underneath the basket on Chalmers' drive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's got to work on going right.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This woman ref is mental!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you serious? Charge there? Are they trying to make a bad call on every possession?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley's got to work on going right.


He's like a 6-8 Ginobili.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Pacers win 95-84

Better 1st half for Chalmers. The 2nd half was probably his worst so far this SL.

Better 2nd half for Beasley. He looked to pass much more today. But wasnt getting many touches afterward.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

stats/scores update anyone , summary?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got the final lines on them both W2M?

Chalmers's 2nd half was pretty bad, but he still had a good game overall. Beasley was good when he got the ball, but he didnt get it enough where he was in a position to score - which is his obvious strength. 

Kasib was ok, Lasme was alright...most of the rest of the team sucked pretty bad, especially our shooting guards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope, got to wait for the box scores. It seemed like Chalmers had quite a bit of turnovers and after one of his offensive fouls, the Pacers shot 2 free throws which I think meant he had over 6 fouls committed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah at the end of the 1st half he had 2 turnovers in a row, and he had a few more in the 2nd half. 

Those refs were a joke though, some of those foul calls...bleh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They had no idea what a charge or a blocking foul were. Seemed like they called what should have been charges, blocking fouls, and what should have been blocking fouls, charges :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers had 23 points (2-8)/ 17-17 from the line Wow :laugh:/6 asts/7fouls/7to's

Beasley had 17 points (5-12)/ 8 rbs/2blks/2 stls/ 4to's

Box score


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Not bad numbers for Beasley, though you'd like the TOs to go down soon. Chalmers went 17-for-17 from the foul line? And had 7 TOs to 6 assists? And 7 fouls? That's one of the weirdest stat lines I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17-17 from the line...intense...:laugh:

Chalmers was awesome in the first half, its a shame he couldnt continue it over. He hasnt been able to make a lot of shots from the field but he gets to the line at will. Another pretty good game from him.

Beasley was solid. 17 and 8 is about what I expect from him on a nightly basis in the NBA, he was one make off 50% shooting...just a shame he couldnt get up some more shot attempts. The 2 steals and 2 blocks are good to see also.

I wonder why Calathes hasnt played more - you look at his numbers: 4 points, 2 boards, 2 assists in 6 minutes.He looks to have a nice stroke, shame he cant get on the court. Hes rail thin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're gonna average close to 100 free throws a game this year with Wade and Chalmers on the court together :laugh:

Calathes seems like a very smart basketball player. But he's another guy that might have lost whatever chance he had to make this team with the Jones signing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Ive noticed the officiating being embarrassingly horrible during the SL, even by NBA standards. 

I missed this game, however. How was Beasley's demeanor? Did he seem to be putting in more effort than in the Nets game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, you can thank me for getting the 3rd quarter in memory of Nathan's hamster!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yeah, Ive noticed the officiating being embarrassingly horrible during the SL, even by NBA standards.
> 
> I missed this game, however. How was Beasley's demeanor? Did he seem to be putting in more effort than in the Nets game?


I didnt see the Nets game, but he still appears to be coasting a bit. I think hes got more to give - even though 17 and 8 arent bad numbers by any stretch.

He looked like he was getting a little frustrated by the lack of ball he was getting, he would get the first pass - hand it off, but not get it back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The one reason I want Haslem to stay is to show Beasley what it means to work. Even if he's just here for one more year, I think Beasley needs to learn the Heat culture through Haslem.


----------

